# international ?



## mad dog (Aug 12, 2008)

just bought a de-badged international tractor 
with the following numbers on the l/h/s transmisson housing 203345dty and 243009b117535on the front axle housing r/h/s. what have i got and when was it built? i guess its early 70s


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It might take awhile to come across the correct serial number but you might try looking on Tractor Data

http://www.tractordata.com/


----------

